# Smellies



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

After years of using Lynx shower gels and deodorants, I decided to make a switch after seeing **** Sport Sub Zero on special offer at Boots. I cant say it does any better job at cleaning or anything, but I love the fragrance.

So what do other people use for their day to day/work smellies?


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

Original source mint shower gel and Sure deo.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Day to Day Lynx shower gels and deodorants and sure anti-persperiant!

BUT if im feeling flsuh i go for the fish range i love the smell of coconut reminds me of holidays!


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

Lynx for me as well,


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the FISH range!

For me it's Lynx twist, however considering switching to chocolate (the gf loves it)


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Molton Brown shower gel and Abercrombie & Fitch aftershave


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Whatever swmbo decides I deserve for birthday/christmas. Smellies seem to last me a fair while. Currently like joop, as for shower gel the original source ones are lovely. And for shampoo she gets me ozzy miracle from work, which smells better than the rest some how!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

pdv40 said:


> Molton Brown shower gel and Abercrombie & Fitch aftershave


A&F do a really nice Eau De Toilet, can't remember what it's called, but when I was last in the states I smelt it and thought it was really nice. I wish I had bought some as I've never seen it in this country.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Only natural soaps, nothing with chemicals in it.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

fave combo is now hard to find lynx africa and d&g with the purple velvet box hard to find the d&g nowadays but the mixing smells work like an pheremone spray with the ladies lol


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I use Nivea for Men Aqua Cool Anti-perspirant on underarms everyday, smells great and works well.

I have loads of EDT and aftershaves so use on of them each day.

Smelt 'D&G The One' the other day, very nice indeed!


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Currently going through a phase of old style stuff so using Taylor of Old Bond Street colognes, Sandlewood one and Mr. Taylors, both are great.

Other than that really like Bvlgari Pour Homme or Givenchy Insense Ultramarine EDTs.


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> A&F do a really nice Eau De Toilet, can't remember what it's called, but when I was last in the states I smelt it and thought it was really nice. I wish I had bought some as I've never seen it in this country.


It was probably Fierce, which is the one I've got and the one they use in the shop most often. They've got a store on the corner of Saville Row in London :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Paco Robane One Million for aftershave:thumb: 

Lynx Deo. Radox shower gel, ****, imperial leather is good aswell


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

amouage silver for my choice of scent and shower gel wise i love the Aesop Geranium Leaf Body Cleanser Gel or korres Bitter Almond Shower Gel :argie:


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

pdv40 said:


> Molton Brown shower gel and Abercrombie & Fitch aftershave


Snap!!:thumb:


----------



## snellfish (Feb 11, 2009)

shower gel: any of the Molton Brown ones
Anti-Perspirant: Mitchum (unperfumed)
EDT Spray: Egoiste Platinum by Chanel (ladies love it):thumb:


----------

